# Triathlon Training for Sept. 11th, Lake Worth



## dstack (Jun 24, 2005)

*I've always wanted to do a triathlon, and some buddies at work (the day job) have talked me into doing the Lake Worth, Florida Triathlon on Sept. 11th, 2005. In an effort to help challenge and encourage each other, I am starting this journal for us to keep track of what each of us are doing daily to prepare for the event.*

To start things off...
This week I am working the Week 3 ("Shock" - See Gopro's workout sheets available at on My Fitness Page )

*Monday*
I ran 2 miles on the treadmill in 20 minutes. 
biceps/triceps

*Tuesday*
 Swam 17 laps.

*Wednesday * 
I ran 2 miles on the treadmill in 22 minutes. My right knee is bothering me a bit. I'm taking glucosamine/chondroiton and I may have to wrap it for my runs.
chest

*Thursday* 
I swam 25 laps (LA Fitness). 20 crawl, 5 breast stroke. 

*Friday*
Lats 


I did not quite work the shock week by the day listed. I will be more detailed next week. I completely skipped the leg days hoping my knee will recover.


----------



## dstack (Jun 27, 2005)

I grade myself for effort on my lifts as you'll see below here.

*Saturday, June 25th*
Lats (C+ for effort)

*Sunday, June 26th*
walked incline 1.5 miles
stationary cycle 8 miles

*Monday, June 27th*
stationary cycle 7.21 miles in 27 minutes


----------



## dstack (Jul 5, 2005)

*Tuesday, June 28*
Biceps (D effort - left arm pain.)
Swim 15 laps in 15 minutes

*Wednesday, June 29*
Triceps (C effort - slight pain in right forearm)
Cycle 21 minutes

*Thursday, June 30*
Hamstrings (C+ effort)

*Friday, July 1*
Swim 22 laps (1005.84 meters)

*Saturday, July 2*
cycle 14 miles in 50 minutes
chest (C+ effort)

*Tuesday, July 5*
cycle 5 miles in 21 minutes
biceps/triceps (b-for effort)


----------



## The__wenger (Jul 5, 2005)

Hey, nice too see someone in this forum who is paricipating in triathlon.  I just recently completed my first race last weekend,"The Smiths Falls Classic" and plan on doing another in a couple of weeks. Anyway Best of Luck with your training hope everything goes well, and if you happen to have any questions feel free to ask.

One question though, what's the race distance?


----------



## dstack (Jul 9, 2005)

Thanks! It's a short triathlon, and a good one for a first timer like me. 1/4mile swim, 11 mile bike, 3.1 mile run.


----------



## dstack (Jul 9, 2005)

I have slacked a bit in recording my training this past week. I have had a challenging week at work in a new position, so my mind has been pretty consumed with work. 

Sunday, July 3rd I swam in the ocean. It only makes sense to come up for air in the direction the waves are coming. I realized that I do not swim well at all coming up for air on my left side. I was fine swimming the other way, and whether we are swimming north or south could make a huge difference in my swim on 9/11. Today, I finally bought some great running shoes. They are $90 Asics.  I just ran 3 miles in 33.5 minutes and my knees feel fine! I was destroying my knees trying to run in crosstraining shoes. What a difference this made!  

I have been meaning to mention how I have modified my lifting schedule. I have been using gopro's pwr/rr/ss workouts for about 2 and a half years and I love it, but now I am doing high reps on everything and cutting down on my rest time between sets.


----------



## dstack (Jul 13, 2005)

*Monday, July 11*
biceps

*Tuesday, July 12*
ran 2 miles in 20:00

*Wednesday, July 13*
chest
cycle


----------



## dstack (Jul 27, 2005)

I'm still training. The most significant training day lately was yesterday...
*Tuesday, July 26*
ran 3 miles in 27:37 and cycled 3 miles in 10:10
biceps


----------



## dstack (Sep 12, 2005)

I did well! I just have a few notes of things to remember for next time. It was a ROUGH morning in the ocean!!!! Strong tide and strong current. 

Things that made me lose time:

I did not know that we had did not have to have our numbers pinned on us for the bike ride, so when I saw other with their number on I ran with my bike back to my transition area to put it on. A woman competitor let me know that was not necessary. By this time I had waisted a minute.

My number on the bike tide so that the front was not tide together. This caused it to flair out with the wind and get in the way of my legs. I actually stopped to try fixing it when the same woman (God bless her!) raced by shouting that the number on the bike wasn't necessary. "Rip it off!" she yelled. 

I rented the bike from _*MCruz Rentals*_ (954-563-3744 or 954-235-5082). Nina and Brent were very accommodating and the nicest people! If I don't own a bike next time I would definitely rent from them again. The bike was a thousand dollar bike that only had 15 miles on it. My only regret was that I had only rented it the afternoon before the race and didn't ride it enough to fully understand how the gear system worked. This slowed me down in the race as well. Also, of course I had only trained on stationary bikes in the gym, so my body wasn't use to a real bike.  

By the time I started my run I felt depleted of energy. I had done the whole thing in the gym and had not felt that exhausted. That swim took a lot out of me fighting the current. Even though the current was going our way, it was sucking us out at the point where we had to swim ashore. I would swim and swim and swim, look up and I was nowhere closer. The only thing that helped were the huge waves. I put my arms out to ride it as far as I could. 

Back to the run, I had not trained to go up hills and we had one major hill going out and one coming back over a bridge. I walked part of that both ways to catch my breath.  

Next time I would do the Ft. Lauderdale race next year.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 12, 2005)

dstack said:
			
		

> Thanks! It's a short triathlon, and a good one for a first timer like me. 1/4mile swim, 11 mile bike, 3.1 mile run.


 
 

I think I'm ready for that now -


----------



## dstack (Sep 15, 2005)

For some reason during the whole event I felt bloated. *Note to self:* Next time take Gas-Ex beforehand. I actually look a bit bloated in the pics as well. I have uploaded these event pics to my gallery. They're not so flattering, but HEY... WHATAYA EXPECT!!!!  

At least I flexed my abs for the camera in one of the bike pics.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 15, 2005)

that sux...  I hate not feeling 100% for something you trained for -


----------

